# Smoker help?



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I am looking to get a smoker for fathers day, and I was just curious as to what smokers are best. Electric, propane, or charcoal? I am looking to spend $150 any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

For that money- I would go on line to Walmart- order the propane smoker they have and have it sent to the Walmart nearest you and no shipping costs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Packfish said:


> For that money- I would go on line to Walmart- order the propane smoker they have and have it sent to the Walmart nearest you and no shipping costs.


Good advice! I have been tinkering with the idea as well and this one caught my eye http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Outdoor ... gMethod=rr
From speaking with a few friends about these, I like the idea of gas, so that it can be used camping and one that does not require the special pellets as that is much more expensive than picking up scraps from any given cabinet shop for free when using alder or I have a nearly unlimited supply of apple.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't imagine your being happy with that smoker long term. After five cooks it will sit unused on the deck. There are a lot of good smokers, but you get what you pay for. With your budget, I'd recommend an ugly drum smoker. Google the plans on the Internet and you can buy a steel drum and assemble one yourself in an afternoon. And you'll have a cooker that will last for the long haul, that turns out great food time after time (some guys win competitions with them), and it's in your budget.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> I can't imagine your being happy with that smoker long term. After five cooks it will sit unused on the deck. There are a lot of good smokers, but you get what you pay for. With your budget, I'd recommend an ugly drum smoker. Google the plans on the Internet and you can buy a steel drum and assemble one yourself in an afternoon. And you'll have a cooker that will last for the long haul, that turns out great food time after time (some guys win competitions with them), and it's in your budget.


Thanks for the input, I found this link and I am intrigued http://cookinwithchuck.blogspot.com/200 ... -from.html


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

There are a lot of guys on utahbbq.org and imbbqa.com who have these, so you can join these local forums to get more details.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks! I just registered.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

lowes has one for that price that looks decent and has good reviews

or you could do what I did and make a UDS- Ugly Drum Smoker. I bought a food grade 55-gallon barrel off KSL and converted it to a charcoal smoker and now finishing off a propane conversion. Personally I love it, been using it for a year now, plus I take pride in cooking something I made! The cost was under 100$ after all said and done.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A UDS is under construction, just need to pick up the drum. I like the idea of the propane as an alternate use.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya I took the side burner off my old grill and now I am going to use it in the UDS, I haven't tried it yet but when I do I will let yall know how it turns out, I like charcoal but it doesn't last more that 6-8 hours and pork shoulders can take up to 14 hours, low and slow!!!

Check this out 
http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewt ... sc&start=0

looks like I need a bigger charcoal basket


----------

